# Unable to retrieve from acd0..



## Markand (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 

I changed my motherboard this morning (Chipset VIA K8)

And I tried to install freebsd like I always do with my old motherboard, but at the step extracting base the installer take about 2 sec for extracting (in fact it do nothing) and then it says Â« unable to retrieve base from acd0 Â»

I watched the vtty2 and I got a lot of these lines:


```
acd0: FAILURE - READ_BIG HARDWARE ERROR asc=0x08 asq 0x03
g_vfs_done():acd0[READ(offset=422459039, length)4096
```
 etc...

It can't be the CD and the disk drive it's the same that I used this morning to install FreeBSD on my last motherboard. It's more probably hardware but I cannot localize the issue.

Do you have any ideas ? Thanks

EDIT: I guess it is the second IDE controller, I switched both and now the harddrive makes I/O errors.


----------

